# horses for Mentos



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

What do you think of these Mentos?? They are so calm and well mannered.







and a Bald Eagle for JonMikal











and one for Airic.. how lucky is this bro??






thanks for looking!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 12, 2005)

Just awesome Raymond!!!! That eye is super. And the first eagle portrait is crystal :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2005)

What camera you using? stunning work!


----------



## Megip (Dec 12, 2005)

The eye is scary! Excellent though.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 13, 2005)

wow, cant believe you caught that third eyelid.....awesome.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  

Mack.. I use the Nikon D70, and the 70-300 nikon lens for most widlife photography.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 13, 2005)

wow Raymond... eagle shots just cant get any better 
#2 ~ razor sharp and great saturation!
neat close-up on the eye! 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 13, 2005)

The eye of the eagle is wonderful, very nice


----------



## JonK (Dec 13, 2005)

wow! super cool on the eye shot :thumbsup: Those are killer shots raymond.


----------



## highbred3d (Dec 13, 2005)

Really like 2, and that eye one, tho i agree that it's pretty creepy, but thats what draws me to it!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Superior shots as usual!!!  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2005)

well... honestly.. I don't like your horse picture because it is waaaaaaay better than all my horsey pics  pfffff how dare you 

hehe wonderful pictures! As always! and thanks for the thread  special for me 

::


----------



## kelox (Dec 13, 2005)

Great shots Raymond.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

raymond.... dang it man, your just blowing me away... i see your name, and just race to open it.... if its not a beautiful little baby...its a killer shot of wildlife...

unreal.  love the eagle shots...and the horses are great...who couldnt love shetlands??

hope jonmikal sees the eagle...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, Raymond, brilliant shots as always. 
Everytime you post these bird shots, they just keep getting better.  That last shot just rocks.


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing focus Raymond ! All of them are just awesome as all your photos are. #2 is fantastic and soooo dam crisp! Top notch photography !


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

you all are so kind, and I am so proud to have such friends,  Thank you Mentos, for being so sweet, and you pretty smile!

I will keep looking out for some fine looking animals for all of you, I love to share my experiance with you.

there are a few more Maria snaps in the Snapshot Gallery.

Thanks again!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 14, 2005)

here is another of Owlly..


----------



## BadRotation (Dec 15, 2005)

What lens?  I love the first bald eagle pic.

Im guessing its an 'L' lens or similar.  the amount of detail is amazing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 15, 2005)

BadRotation said:
			
		

> What lens?  I love the first bald eagle pic.
> 
> Im guessing its an 'L' lens or similar.  the amount of detail is amazing.



Thanks Bad.. Nikon ED, AF Nikkor 70-300 1:4-5.6D  I shoot all Manual.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

wow Raymond, these are spectacular! thank you so much for including the eagle...i love it! i love them all!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks JM, my pleasure!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 16, 2005)

dude, that last snow owl is great.
I just love snowowls 
Oh, and i found out there is some sort of bird of prey house thingie near my town. Hoping to go there somewhere next week..............gonna try and get some nice pics.


----------



## mincel (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the second and the last one best. They are very clear.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Doenoe and Micel!


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2005)

Wonderful series!  That looks like a brood mare with those little Shetland ponies.  Do you know the owner? Is she pregnant (as she appears to be) or is that just a well-fed horse? 

Your eagle shots always blow me away these days. You do amazing work with them!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 17, 2005)

4 (the one for Airic) is a wow shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Terri, yes, they are friends of mine, and yes! she is expecting!
thanks danalac!


----------

